# Can't find 'open' orders on Amazon anymore



## Linjeakel

Previously, when looking at your orders on Amazon, you could click on an option that said 'open orders' - things not yet dispatched. Most things not yet dispatched would probably be from a recent order and so easy enough to find, but I mostly used it to check which Kindle books, if any, I had on pre-order. In some cases these could be books I'd pre-ordered months or even as much as a year before, so being able to list them separately was very useful.

I logged in today to check that and the option seems to have disappeared. How long has that been the case? Is it just me, am I missing something?

Why would they deliberately take away such a useful option? I use Amazon a lot and I don't want to have to scroll through a year's worth of orders to find which books I have on order.


----------



## Andra

I hadn't noticed that, but I just checked on my phone and I can't find an option for open orders. I wonder if they moved it into Content and Devices as an option? Going to check there.

Edit - Nope, it's not there either. That was a pretty useful feature. I think I'll email and ask why it was removed.
This past year I started a separate WishList for books that I have on pre-order. It's not a perfect system, but it is an easy way to tell if I've already pulled the trigger on a book. I do change the quantity desired to 2 so it stays on the list even after the book is published. Then I manually go fix it when I know I have the book.


----------



## rolandx

I agree. I order lots of things (books and CD's) way in advance, and "open orders" was a great way to keep track of them.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

So on Amazon US, I go to my 'home page' and can get to my orders 2 ways.

First there's a bunch of quick link images with 'your orders', 'recently viewed', 'buy again', 'continue watching'.

Alternatively, there's a drop down under 'account and lists' and one of the options is 'orders'. Right next to it is 'returns and orders' which takes you there directly. So, really, 3 ways to get to the same place.

Once on the orders page, there are options: Orders, buy again, digital orders, local store orders, amazon pay, cancelled orders.

"orders" seems to mean physical stuff purchased, but also includes when my amazon GC is reloaded. It does show the status, here, sort of. But if it's going through a 3rd party it might not be accurate -- I have something showing as due to be here by June 3 and I got it a week or more ago but the contract vendor never updated the info.

"digital orders" is where you'll find kindle books and periodicals. Also movies or audible purchased, I presume, but I don't have any of those. It includes KU subscriptions purchased (even the 3 month free trial I go when they discontinued KOLL), but NOT books acquired via KU. It does NOT include my subscriptions to things like Acorn or BritBox.

I don't do much pre-ordering but I do have one and it is listed -- thing is, it's reverse chronological, so not particularly easy to find just pre-orders. You can filter to show specific time frames, but it's still reverse chronological. If you know the title there's a search. But no apparent way to only see pre-orders. 

The way I generally work is, whenever I want a book, I wishlist it OR pre-order it. Later, when reviewing, the wishlist will show whether it's currently available or still on pre-order. Clicking through does show when it's due for release. I review my list periodically so that I can look at libraries for things that have been released since I wishlisted them. Or possibly decide to go ahead and pre-order something that's not released yet.

Thing is, I RARELY pre-order so it's not hard to keep track separately what I have done that for. If I go to the book page it will show, of course, that it's been pre-ordered. If I pre-order it from my wishlist, I then remove it from the list.

But I agree it would be good to have a dedicated sublist of open pre-ordered digital stuff. I guess a work around might be to have a dedicated wishlist for pre-ordered items.

Not sure if this was any help, but there it is anyway. 

(oh, and, fwiw, I think it's been this way for quite some time ......)


----------



## Linjeakel

Success. 

I've been searching in MYC&D and I've found it under 'pending deliveries', subset 'pre-orders' where they're listed in order of release date (which ironically is actually more helpful than when it was in 'open orders' and listed by order date).

It's quite possible this has always been there but as I've never needed it before, I've never looked.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Ah yes! Now that you mention it, I think I had noticed it before, who knows how long ago, but then it went clear out of my mind.


----------



## Andra

I found Pending Deliveries, but didn't get beyond that. I'm glad you kept looking.


----------



## rolandx

Well that works for books, but not for other items you've ordered.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

rolandx said:


> Well that works for books, but not for other items you've ordered.


What other items are you looking for? For physical items, it's right there when you click on orders. Shows everything in reverse chronological and whether it's been delivered, or what.


----------



## Linjeakel

rolandx said:


> Well that works for books, but not for other items you've ordered.


It was Kindle books I particularly wanted the feature for as they can be pre-ordered a long time in advance, which makes them hard to find when sifting through all your orders especially as it no longer gives you the opportunity to list them all together as it used to.

Other open orders will tend to be relatively recent and therefore easier to find in the order list, nor is (are?) there likely to be many of them at any one time.


----------



## rolandx

Ann in Arlington said:


> What other items are you looking for? For physical items, it's right there when you click on orders. Shows everything in reverse chronological and whether it's been delivered, or what.


I buy most everything from Amazon,. As with books, I'll order music months in advance. Sure I can scroll through pages and pages of orders looking for something I forgot. The "open orders" had everything in one convenient spot. My first books were ordered from Amazon in March of 1998, it seems like I can search for them easier than finding open orders.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

rolandx said:


> I buy most everything from Amazon,. As with books, I'll order music months in advance. Sure I can scroll through pages and pages of orders looking for something I forgot. The "open orders" had everything in one convenient spot. My first books were ordered from Amazon in March of 1998, it seems like I can search for them easier than finding open orders.



Ah! Yes .... it's the same issue with books -- reverse chronological in the 'orders' list and not sortable further.

Are you sure there's no analogous setting anywhere? I did pop around a bit in the 'music' area by following the link from the dropdown on the MYC&D page, but as I never buy music I'm not sure that I'm seeing the same things people would who have and do buy music a lot.


----------



## rolandx

If I have the Amazon open on my computer, this link works. 

Amazon Sign-In


----------



## Linjeakel

rolandx said:


> .......As with books, I'll order music months in advance......


Of course - I hadn't considered that music could be ordered in advance as well as Kindle books. Like Ann , it's not something I do but I know you can list 'purchased' music so you'd think there'd be a section somewhere for pre-orders.

Maybe a quick call to Amazon might help?


----------



## robajackson

Linjeakel said:


> Success.
> 
> I've been searching in MYC&D and I've found it under 'pending deliveries', subset 'pre-orders' where they're listed in order of release date (which ironically is actually more helpful than when it was in 'open orders' and listed by order date).
> 
> It's quite possible this has always been there but as I've never needed it before, I've never looked.


Yes - that works - thanks!


----------



## CEVW

Linjeakel said:


> Previously, when looking at your orders on Amazon, you could click on an option that said 'open orders' - things not yet dispatched. Most things not yet dispatched would probably be from a recent order and so easy enough to find, but I mostly used it to check which Kindle books, if any, I had on pre-order. In some cases these could be books I'd pre-ordered months or even as much as a year before, so being able to list them separately was very useful.
> 
> I logged in today to check that and the option seems to have disappeared. How long has that been the case? Is it just me, am I missing something?
> 
> Why would they deliberately take away such a useful option? I use Amazon a lot and I don't want to have to scroll through a year's worth of orders to find which books I have on order.


There is a new ope


Linjeakel said:


> Previously, when looking at your orders on Amazon, you could click on an option that said 'open orders' - things not yet dispatched. Most things not yet dispatched would probably be from a recent order and so easy enough to find, but I mostly used it to check which Kindle books, if any, I had on pre-order. In some cases these could be books I'd pre-ordered months or even as much as a year before, so being able to list them separately was very useful.
> 
> I logged in today to check that and the option seems to have disappeared. How long has that been the case? Is it just me, am I missing something?
> 
> Why would they deliberately take away such a useful option? I use Amazon a lot and I don't want to have to scroll through a year's worth of orders to find which books I have on order.



I was wondering also because I couldnt find the kindle books I had pre-ordered. The option is still there. They have just changed the name from "Open Orders" to "*Not Yet Dispatched*". When you click on that you will see all your open orders especially for Kindle.


----------



## Linjeakel

CEVW said:


> I was wondering also because I couldnt find the kindle books I had pre-ordered. The option is still there. They have just changed the name from "Open Orders" to "*Not Yet Dispatched*". When you click on that you will see all your open orders especially for Kindle.


Yes, you're correct - I hadn't seen that! 

Ironically though, now that I've found I can look up pre-orders on the 'MYC&D' page, I sort of prefer that because it lists the books in order of publication date, rather than order date. But for a quick check it's definitely useful to know it's back there on the order page, so thank you!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

The American page says "not yet shipped". "Not yet dispatched" sounds much more official.


----------



## Linjeakel

Ann in Arlington said:


> The American page says "not yet shipped". "Not yet dispatched" sounds much more official.


Well, we're much posher on this side of the Atlantic. 

Shipping is a term we rarely use in this context - where you have the cost of something plus x amount 'shipping', we would have 'delivery' or 'P&P' (postage and packing). 'Shipping' to me is sending something by ship!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I can't argue. Especially as most of the 'shipping' is done by train or truck.  

There are many things about American English that are much more plebeian.


----------



## Alvinmark

I hadn't seen this before, but I just checked my phone and there is no option for open orders. I'm curious whether it was relocated under Content and Devices as an option. I'm going to investigate.


Nope, it isn't there either. That was a really practical feature. I'm going to send an email and inquire as to why it was removed.

I made a second WishList for books that I have on pre-order this year. It's not a foolproof approach, but it's a quick way to see if I've previously bought a book. I adjust the desired quantity to two so that it remains on the list once the book is released. Then, once I'm aware of the problem, I go ahead and correct it myself.


----------



## Linjeakel

Alvinmark said:


> I hadn't seen this before, but I just checked my phone and there is no option for open orders. I'm curious whether it was relocated under Content and Devices as an option. I'm going to investigate.
> 
> Nope, it isn't there either. That was a really practical feature. I'm going to send an email and inquire as to why it was removed.
> 
> I made a second WishList for books that I have on pre-order this year. It's not a foolproof approach, but it's a quick way to see if I've previously bought a book. I adjust the desired quantity to two so that it remains on the list once the book is released. Then, once I'm aware of the problem, I go ahead and correct it myself.


You can find your pre-orders if you look on the website at your account/orders by clicking on the 'not yet dispatched' tab.

You can also find them in MYC&D by changing the sort from 'books' to 'pending deliveries' and then changing 'queued for delivery' to 'pre-orders'.


----------

